# Farbänderung einer Form beim überschneiden einer anderen



## Flyrus (8. April 2007)

Hi, also ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit rauszukriegen wie es funktioniert z.B. ein Text über eine Zahl laufen zu lassen( beide sind schwarz gefüllt) und genau dort wo diese sich kreuzen soll der Text dann weiß erscheinen
Irgendwie klappt es bei mir manchmal und manchmal nicht...ich verstehe nich welche Parameter man eingeben muss, damit es bei jeder x-beliebien Form möglich ist!

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand ein Rat hat!
Ich benutze corel draw 13

Vielen dank im vorraus:-D
Mfg Flyrus


----------



## Beppone (10. April 2007)

Flyrus hat gesagt.:


> Hi, also ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit rauszukriegen wie es funktioniert z.B. ein Text über eine Zahl laufen zu lassen( beide sind schwarz gefüllt) und genau dort wo diese sich kreuzen soll der Text dann weiß erscheinen
> Irgendwie klappt es bei mir manchmal und manchmal nicht...ich verstehe nich welche Parameter man eingeben muss, damit es bei jeder x-beliebien Form möglich ist!
> 
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand ein Rat hat!
> ...



Hi,

bei Freehand wäre es "umkehren", bei Illustrator kannst du (analog Photoshop) das Verhalten übereinander liegender Objekte vielfältig beeinflussen (umkehren, multiplizieren, negativ multiplizieren und zig andere mehr)

Benutze (gottseidank, sorry) kein Corel, aber vielleicht hilft es bei der Funktionssuche.

Grüße!


----------

